# 4 bunnies - need home / male doesn't have shelter!!!



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

There are female with 3 kits and dad. Mum and 8 weeks old live in hutch and dad runs in the garden and sleep under hutch!
I am sorry but this breaks my heart!
I can pick them up and foster for short period of time but would need to rehome!
Would anybody like some sweet bunnies as lovely pets? I work in Cambridge so can collect them any day - we are trying to sort something out on rabbits rescue as well! If you know any good bunnies sanctuaries or somebody who would like take bunnies in - although I would need pictures of set ups etc. The transport could be organised most likely so do not be scared if this is bit far from Cambridge as hopefully rescue page could help out!
1 family of rabbits | United Kingdom | Gumtree


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry I can't help,  I can't see any hay in the photos


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am picking them tomorrow after work...I will end up with 18 bunnies but hey ho poor boy doesn't have any shelter...really worry about him!


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

I've just seen this, did you manage to pick the little family up? 

Xx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, mum and kits are in their hutch in summer house, dad is on big hutch with run underneath - I need to move him on patio as worry about diggin out!

Food wise - I got this food but don't know what this is - don't have enough - canon give them muesli instead - bear in mind they are babies?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Well done for picking them up. I would offer plenty of hay and tonight don't worry to much about feed til tomorrow 

Looking forward to bunny pics


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Aw you're definitely the saviour of all things bunny shaped &#55357;&#56842; How old do the babies look? Any idea if they're boys or girls? Wish I could help but I'm all the way up North on the Scottish Borders. 

Xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh Funky,

You are a bunny saint.

We can't take anymore sadly - ours are all getting old, and are all now on medication of one sort or another.

Our vet bills are horrifically high.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If you don't have enough of their food you'll have to start mixing your own in now. Needs must and a gradual change is better than a full change. How old are they Funky?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow how lucky are these bunnies. I really hope someone will be able to rehome them soon.

My heart went out to these little guys and whilst I only own two rabbits, I am not in a position to take on anymore.

I have been giving serious thought to converting the garage to enable me to rescue rabbits in need. It wouldn't be a big job, just take out the windows and replace with wire/metal mesh/bars and set up with hutches. We have electricity in the garage for lighting and heating if required.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They are 8 weeks and 3 days -mum and dad are about 2 years old.
My husband is just picking up their food - something they were eating. Dad had selective science as well but mum and babies only have their food. I went and get match for it but LilMis said to not give that to them so I managed find shop 15 miles away selling it.
I have been very poorly since yesterday so mum and kits are still in their hitch in summer house but dad is in big hutch with run - at least he doesn't sleep under bush!
Tomorrow I need to start sorting something more suitable for them.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Even if they aren't in ideal accommodation at the moment, they will be better off with you.

Look after yourself too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

Glad they have found you! I am just thinking for the dad's sake that you get them vet checked (especially dad) because you don't know what could have been under that hutch with him whilst he was sleeping.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Your hubby is fab....take care of yourself too!:crazy:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Funky said:


> My husband is just picking up their food - something they were eating. Dad had selective science as well but mum and babies only have their food. I went and get match for it but LilMis said to not give that to them so I managed find shop 15 miles away selling it.


It's important (as I'm sure you know) not to make any sudden changes in food, even if what they're eating is a bit crappy. They have enough to deal with, re stress and moving, and changing food could tip them over the edge.

I seem to be having a hard time finding large bags of decent pellets in my area. Ordering online isn't do-able for me (not for a 20kg bag)... I ordered some Allen & Page via one feed merchants on Monday, meant to be here today but they didn't ring to say it had come in, so I drove to all the feed merchants in a 12 mile radius and couldn't find anything except Chudleys Pellets. Which I had to buy, as the food which came with my newbies is running out and I need enough to do a gradual changeover.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

If you are still looking to Rehome them, this website might be of some use to you, Dogs & Puppies - Cats & Kittens - Pets for Sale at Pets4Homes UK . Please let us know some names! I'm thinking Harlequin and Twilight.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I never kept bunnies outside so I am very paranoid!
I am closing my boy at night time in the top of 6 foot hutch without access to underneath run! But I think I will be taking him to summer house to slightly smaller hutch for night time!
We are just fixing big hutch to put to the summer house for mum and babies.
Question - how long can I keep babies with mum?
Is it ok to give them two tier hutch - would babies be ok?i don't want them to hurt themselves going up and down?
We have fixed some
Lock on summer house but today we are going to put proper key lock and lock them overnight (when we are at home doors are open so they can have fresh air)!
I never ever had bunnies outside and I am really worried! I wish I have bit of more space in the house as I would move them indoor straightaway!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Dad - I am calling him Benji (apparently they didn't react to their names as previous owners called them bunnies - but his official name was spud)


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Mum and babies


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Babies - didn't come up yet with Names


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Mum - her name is Ellie - her previous owner called her like that and I like it! She doesn't react to this name


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Gorgeous family! 

have you tried sexing the kits? won't be long til they need seperating from mum if there boys :/


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

Well done for rescuing them  They'll be much happier now. 
Those babies look at least 8 weeks, from how much they have lopped and their faces have become longer. Like Emzybabe says please try and sex the kits, the boys can't stay with mum much longer. If you need advice/help please pm me, they can be difficult when young


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

How are they settling in Funky?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Dad is just delightful. So affectionate and looking for attention.
Facebook rescue group and network said they will try to help raise money for them to be neutered - dad needs to be done ASAP.
I am vaccinating 10 bunnies this month inc them so I am unable to afford neutering as well but he has to be done as he is spraying - I have been sprayed twice, today he sprayed in our kitchen-diner as we moved all of the indoor.
Babies and mum are in conservatory in pen although tomorrow little boy would need to leave group and be separated. I am going to put him in cage next to pen so he can sense them.
Somebody told me they can be together until week 14 - they are 9 weeks 3 days now - but I cannot afford him to make pregnant 3 females.
Babies are very cute although quite small! Mum is lovely too - very friendly.
It would be hard to say goodbye to them if I find them good loving homes...somebody from my work wants teo bunnies and I think she is responsible person so they would probably be fine but...I worry!!! So at that moment I am keeping them until they fully grown. I can see it that I will end up with them forever although I know I can't.
Next week they all be vaccinated and see what's happens with funds as rescue get agreed to neuter them at cheaper rate that my vets.
I am spending time with babies - not picking them up- but giving them nose runs so they are not scared of humans like my Baby Roo is! All my fault but he was so small
I was eorried to touched him- not kidding he still is the smallest rabbit ever


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Funky said:


> Somebody told me they can be together until week 14 - they are 9 weeks 3 days now - but I cannot afford him to make pregnant 3 females.


That's far too much of a generalisation. Some breeds mature earlier than others - if they were Dutch, who do mature very fast, that would be too late.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they sound lovely. I hope you get some help with neutering. 

It's good to get them used to being picked up, feet checked and brushed from a young age. a few times a week won't do them any harm if there digestion a ok now. 

I would remove the little lad as soon as you can its not worth any risks, he'll appreciate being near his family.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They are all lovely. Today I moved mum and babies back to summerhouse and they have run of sinners house and at night I will be closing them in the hutch.
Problem is- I tried to sex babies week ago and thought it was a boy and 2 girls today I am not so sure so hopefully Heidi comes in tomorrow to help me out!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow. Have you got your hands full right now Funky.

You have a very good heart.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Hand full of work, heart full of love and empty wallet.

I am not sure if I told you it was 5 bunnies - mum 3 kits and dad.

Mum and dad are going for neutering tomorrow. Please keep your fingers crossed.

On Facebook rescue group we have asked for donations towards their neutering - as vaccinations is all on me

If any of you would like to donate anything - we do not ask a lot just couple of pounds so I can add bit of funds. At that moment I have £85 but still missing £20 for their neutering.

It wouldn't be such a struggle if I wouldn't have to neuter 5 of my own bunnies and neuter 2 this month.

If you would like to donate and wants to see those guys - let me know. We are on facebook - where is lots of photo of them.

Here it is difficult to post photos - at least for me:-(

Dad is now in one of the bedroom- cheeky sod peed on armchair and constantly escaped from play pen so now he has room for himself. 

Mum and kits will be coming home today as Ellie will be spayed tomorrow. One of the bedroom will be recovery room for them.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Here it is little Benji


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Funky what facebook page is it ?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

It is my private page - I am thinkin got create something just special for my buns - although one I have is mostly taken by bunnies

I have sent you email with details - it is only available for my friends who joins me as I don't want 'trolls' contacting me with some nasty pictures of bunnies


----------

